
FB's Ephemeral Messages (Pavel Durov–the Mark Zuckerberg of Russia–predicted It) - s10_vc
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/12/facebook-messenger-ephemeral/
======
dang
Please do not use the titles of HN submissions to editorialize. If you have
something to say, say it in a comment in the thread, on the same level as
other users.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
s10_vc
The prediction: [https://medium.com/@durov/how-to-predict-whatsapp-
features-4...](https://medium.com/@durov/how-to-predict-whatsapp-
features-4c7d84d6c524)

------
mtgx
Facebook will clone popular features and apps from competitors. Not exactly
hard to predict this one. It's happened a dozen times already.

